# what year did litespeed take over merlin?



## jaimemmm (Apr 17, 2007)

I have a merlin cyrene 2002. Was it made by merlin or litespeed? Thanks.


----------



## jdmposer (Nov 3, 2009)

took over in late 1997 / early 1998. wasn't complete until 2000


----------



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

I had always been under the impression that Merlins were made in Massachusetts until 2001.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

_*Merlin Museum:*_ Merlin relocated to Chattanooga, TN. in 2000. http://www.mombat.org/Merlin.htm

*Merlin Warranty Notice: * http://www.merlinbike.com/inner.aspx?content=MY-addendum
_
American Bicycle Group purchased Merlin Metalworks in 2000. _Since that date, ABG, as a service and transition to its dealer network, has honored the existing warranty. With immediate effect, ABG will no longer adhere to this policy. ABG will offer an upgrade opportunity for pre-2000 Merlin warranty claims at a discount.

Simply stated, if your pre-2000 Merlin frame has a manufacturer’s defect, we will offer to put the customer on a new Merlin frame at a discount. We will also offer as a service, to repair the pre-ABG Merlin frame for a charge, plus shipping costs. Please contact your local distributor/retailer for further information on terms and conditions. Merlin will continue to honor to the fullest extent the limited lifetime warranties for ABG-manufactured Merlin frames.


----------

